# Setting printing priorities to groups



## D3gg (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

Here's the scenario. 

2008 R2 server - with a shared printer. 

I wish to prioritize printing so that a 'Managers' group (created in Active Directory) has 90%, 'Sales staff' group 70%, and 'Stores' group 50%. 

How do I do this? I've tried doing searches on Google and Microsoft's technet with no luck. 

(student learning how to use 2008 R2 - configuring my first server at the moment)

Any help would be appreciated greatly. I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this particular question - if I'm in the wrong spot please point me in the right direction.

Thanks for your time


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Here you go. Its for 2003 but should apply to 2008
Set different print priority to different groups: Local Printing; Print Services

Note:You gain no benefits just from setting a priority to a printer. You need to set at least two different logical printers for the same physical printer to take advantage of this option.

Percents don't apply


----------



## D3gg (Jul 20, 2012)

Thankyou. Your help is appreciated.


----------

